# 110% noob ectomorph and 1st time on a fourm like this



## maskedman72 (Dec 3, 2011)

hello! my 1st post! hope to learn from you all!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*maskedman72* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome start reading and eating


----------



## squigader (Dec 3, 2011)

Pick up a copy of "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe from the library. It will teach you everything you need to know about lifting and is how most of us got our starts.


----------



## maskedman72 (Dec 3, 2011)

squigader said:


> Pick up a copy of "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe from the library. It will teach you everything you need to know about lifting and is how most of us got our starts.


 
dam, i just got back from the library too. cool, i will see if they have it, thanks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 3, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 3, 2011)

welcome


----------



## maskedman72 (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks guys, i have no clue what i am doing but i am doing something and that is better then nothing!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Stormshadow (Dec 9, 2011)

welcome.


----------



## SRX (Dec 9, 2011)

maskedman72 said:


> hello! my 1st post! hope to learn from you all!


 

Post up some stats and let us watch your progress year round. This will aslo give you something to look bak on down the road.

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 9, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome bro.  You found the best forum on the net, you will learn a lot here.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 85metal (Dec 9, 2011)

welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 27, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 30, 2011)

squigader said:


> Pick up a copy of "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe from the library. It will teach you everything you need to know about lifting and is how most of us got our starts.


 

Great book, and welcome!


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Dec 31, 2011)

welcome


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 31, 2011)

so u r just now starting to lift or just new to the site and getting serious bout lifting anyhow welcome and ull find everything here they really hook up the elite members too lots of good ebooks and shit


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------

